# IGF SALES!!!



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

We are having a sale on IGF. Wether you want 1 , 2, 3 or more vials they are only $175 a piece. This is a special offer for UkMuscle.

The coupon code to use for this offer is going to be "ukmuscle"

If you want to take advantage of this offer and you want more than one vial please add multiple vials to your cart by clicking on the "1mg for $200" So for example if you want 4 vials click on the $200 1mg vial four times and then it will show your total due is $800. Now you will add the coupon code which will discount the entire order to $175 a vial

Thank you guys and look forward to seeing you on the site

MR


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 11, 2006)

just ordered some cheers mate


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

bigsteve said:


> just ordered some cheers mate


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/15398-super-summer-sale-only-july.html

40% off at the moment mate 

Ben


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

i just orderedput the code in and it said invalid.......pretty pi#*#d off


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

bkoz said:


> i just orderedput the code in and it said invalid.......pretty pi#*#d off


The thread is two years old!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMFAO


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

PMSL


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

lmao damn


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

thats unlucky that mind.


----------



## Sopeba (Apr 3, 2009)

Missed it!!


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Sopeba said:


> Missed it!!


LOL.. I just found this and had to reply.

You can use coupon code UKMUSCLE for 12% off gets you 1mg for $190 or even cheaper if you order multiple.


----------

